
A French expert says he's feared by hackers and he protects Google,Adobe,Linkedi - barbierosey
http://bfmbusiness.bfmtv.com/hightech/mohammed-boumediane-genie-de-la-cyberdefense-et-cauchemar-des-hackers-1213738.html
======
Lyafo256
It looks like total bullshit. I never heard about this guy and he pretends to
protect some of the top companies around the world. Very strange...

------
dClauzel
Non. Vraiment… non.

